
SVG 1.2 Sockets - tosh
https://twitter.com/Catfish_Man/status/909895633548451840
======
tosh
link: [https://www.w3.org/TR/2004/WD-
SVG12-20040510/#rawsocket](https://www.w3.org/TR/2004/WD-
SVG12-20040510/#rawsocket)

